# Almost a month....



## Stevemya (Apr 7, 2011)

I just know what to do? just about a month ago my wife left me because of several reasons...the main one is she thought i was cheating on her...i swear on our 4 month old daughter life i wasn't...she found an old dating site i used to be on that was in my junk mail...she had been thinking it for a while mainly because of what our relationship turn into ater the baby was born...i was so stressed...i'm a flat rate machanic and having 3 mouths to feed in the middle of winter was killing me..i ended up just sleeping when i can taking more time to myself when the baby was asleep and not realizing that i was totally neglecting the woman i loved...but i also realized that even when she was pregnant i was pretty much doing the samething....she was a complete write off during her pregnacy...she was off work for 7 months of it...and all i did was work and sleep trying to figure out how to make sure we didn't starve after Mya was born...i know i was being an [email protected]@hole but i really didn't see it......but what the real kicker is that she called it quits after i sold one oif my cars and i lied to her about how much i sold it for....she found the remainder in my glove box....the truth is i was going to by her a new ring with it...i wanted to surprise her...bujt she didnt believe me. There were a few other things i couldn't her about some debt that i have and that was killing me too...i really didnt want to worry her with a baby that was on the way, i just wanted her to feel secure but i didnt see that while i thought i was trying to make sure she and the baby were secure my action were doing the complete opposite...

Am i the only retart that has done this? Is there anyway i can get her to trust me again??

please help


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

You need to tell her you are willing to do any/everything to save your marriage, apologize for the wrong things you have done and tell her you will change and ask her what you can do to make things better. Tell her you love her. Then leave the ball in her court...


----------



## Stevemya (Apr 7, 2011)

I did, I cried and told her i would do anything everything.. She seemed to be surprised that i actually came home early and cried..i said she never expected me to fight to save it. But in the end she suck to her guns.... could this post pregancy depression have anything to with? I know she was cheated on before and ended up with an STI which i can see the concern and being suspicious..but still i thought she would have known me better than that.

Thank you for the advice...i guess all i can do is keep trying.


----------

